# Aftercare coding



## donnagullikson (Nov 6, 2017)

Patient comes in to ER with fracture which I would code fracture - how would I code the post cast x-ray or post reduction x-ray done on the same day?  What aftercare code would I use - say this is non-traumatic.

Thanks,


----------



## AlanPechacek (Nov 8, 2017)

I am assuming that you are coding for the Orthopedic Care of a fracture that requires a closed manipulative reduction, following which immediate post-reduction X-rays are done to see the result of the manipulation (i.e. was the deformity corrected?).  If so, then these X-rays would be considered an integral/included part of the *Active Fracture* *Care/Treatment*, i.e. included in the 7th Character *A* of the code for the fracture diagnosis code and the Initial Evaluation and Treatment.  These would be part of the procedure performed, not Aftercare.

I hope this helps.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------

